# smoothing out urethane finish



## wwren45 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if wet sanding is recommended to remove the dust bumps left in urethane finish. 
I just finished a trestle table for our kitchen, put 5 coats on the top, sanding in between, but still have some small bumps in it that I would like to remove.


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Warren,

I have heard of people using steel wool. There was another post simmilar to this earlier. Try doing a community search on urethane, it might help you.

Chris


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Warren; for your final coat, make sure the urethane is thoroughly dry before attempting to _wet sand_...overnight is best. If you get on it too soon you can do some damage.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

By the way, some folks have had problems with steel wool reacting with the finish. These woven fibre pads are preferred for urethane:
Non-Woven Hand Pads (Synthetic Pads) - Mohawk Finishing
They come in various degrees of abrasiveness.
The beauty of them is that they're excellent for wet sanding as they don't corrode or disintegrate.


----------



## wwren45 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you Dan, I'll give the synthetic pads a try.

Warren


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

wwren45 said:


> I'm wondering if wet sanding is recommended to remove the dust bumps left in urethane finish.
> I just finished a trestle table for our kitchen, put 5 coats on the top, sanding in between, but still have some small bumps in it that I would like to remove.


I've finished Poly, lacquer and Danish oil for many years using 0000 grade wire wool which leaves a glass smooth finish and the more you rub the greater the shine. I use wax polish as a lubricant.


----------

